
Muzo lets you escape from the noisy world and create your own zone of silence - Sami_Lehtinen
http://thetechnews.com/2016/06/12/muzo-lets-you-escape-from-the-noisy-world-and-create-your-personal-zone-of-silence/
======
SQL2219
Can't wait for reviews on this gadget. If it works I will be a buyer.

